

When Does Consistency Require Coordination? - bkirwi
http://www.bailis.org/blog/when-does-consistency-require-coordination/

======
bkirwi
I haven't dug through the paper yet, but this seems like a really nice result:
both theoretically elegant and practically useful. Looking forward to working
through the details.

